# Just 24 cents & it looks like fun



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

This one looks really good and I just couldn't pass it up. I definitely need that 12-step program we were talking about.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

oh oh oh ...I can't pass up a .24 book with a good recommendation.  It's already downloaded to Olga!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't read it yet, Cowgirl. But I read the little synopsis on Amazon. It reminds me of the Shopaholic series which I enjoyed. But I couldn't pass up a 24 cent chick book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

24 cents?  Why not.  I'd better make a trip to coinstar soon.


----------



## DKristie1734 (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad to know I'm not the only one!  Kinda funny as it's not a book I would normally buy at my local bookstore (borrow from the library, yes) but for $0.24 I couldn't pass it up either!


----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2008)

For 24 cents I don't even need to read a sample. Thanks for the heads up!

Kat


----------



## ABC (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for sharing your discovery!  How can you go wrong for 24 cents?  Planning for a long plane ride next week and stocking up so I don't get caught with nothing to read.  Anyone else have any good inexpensive reads (not sci-fi)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ABC said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing your discovery! How can you go wrong for 24 cents? Planning for a long plane ride next week and stocking up so I don't get caught with nothing to read. Anyone else have any good inexpensive reads (not sci-fi)?


To Dance with Kings; 32 cents, if you like historical fiction.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I have that To Dance With Kings on my Kindle. It looks like it's a long book too, so we get a lot of enjoyment for our 32 cents!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I have that To Dance With Kings on my Kindle. It looks like it's a long book too, so we get a lot of enjoyment for our 32 cents!


Not only long, but pretty meaty. A lot of history, a lot of heartache for our four heroines and the last in the line goes through The Terror after the French Revolution.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> 24 cents? Why not. I'd better make a trip to coinstar soon.


Yep, if I keep 1-clicking these bargains, I am gonna run out of book money real quick!! Time to check the console and the sofa cushions!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Yep, if I keep 1-clicking these bargains, I am gonna run out of book money real quick!! Time to check the console and the sofa cushions!!


I found a dime yesterday, it went into my Kindle Kup:










Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I found a dime yesterday, it went into my Kindle Kup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seriously thought about having a mug like that made!!


----------

